# Guide & Rules (READ before posting here!)



## Looksmax (Apr 17, 2019)

*GUIDE:*

*We do not delete rating threads or pictures*, not even from sites like Imgur! _Anything _you post will stay online, This helps keep threads readable and not leave them empty.
PM a mod to have a thread locked (no one can post in it anymore).
[OP] prefix if it's you, [Not OP] otherwise. OP means "original poster."
Only SFW pictures.


----------

